# BTCC Croft



## AshD (Apr 27, 2006)

Better late than never, here's a selection of photos from the BTCC at Croft last weekend:

1:









2:









3:









4:









5:









6:









More photos can be found at:
http://www.adimages.co.uk/btcc-rounds-13-15-croft/

and you can join us on Facebook at:
https://www.facebook.com/ADImagesUK


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I like the last one


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

SteveTDCi said:


> I like the last one


Vorsprung Durch....ooops :lol:


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Great photos as always- #5 is my favourite - what lens do you use for this shot/panning shots?


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

good pics luv the clio crash pic:thumb:


----------



## AshD (Apr 27, 2006)

Thanks all 



Buck said:


> Great photos as always- #5 is my favourite - what lens do you use for this shot/panning shots?


All of the on-track shots I've put on here are with a Canon 70-200 f/2.8 L (I specify "on here" because I borrowed a friend's 100-400 for some of the ones on my site).

The Ginettas in the pits & the Audi being recovered were both with my Sigma 10-20


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanx for sharing , great pix !


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

AshD said:


> Thanks all
> 
> All of the on-track shots I've put on here are with a Canon 70-200 f/2.8 L (I specify "on here" because I borrowed a friend's 100-400 for some of the ones on my site).
> 
> The Ginettas in the pits & the Audi being recovered were both with my Sigma 10-20


Thanks :thumb:

I have the 70-200 f4 so will give that a go (hoping to take my son to Oulton Park at some point this year)


----------

